# Modifier le nom d'une langue dans Xcode (ASS)



## nono95400 (3 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci, j'ai créer une application en ASS avec Xcode et je n'avais pas fait attention que Xcode avait créer une seule langue, l'anglais. Et j'ai mis tous mes textes en français.
Mais aujourd'hui j'aurais besoins de faire une version anglaise. Mais vu que le fichier english.lproj est rempli de français ça ne va pas aller. Comment puis-je renommer ceci depuis Xcode ????


Merci


----------



## tatouille (4 Avril 2007)

à genoux et s*c*


----------



## Céroce (5 Avril 2007)

C'est expliqué dans l'aide de xCode.
Je n'ai pas de Mac sous la main, cependant de mémoire, ça ce fait ainsi:

- Tu affiches les infos sur les fichiers ressources (les .nib).
- Tu dois avoir un menu combo "Localization" ou quelque chose comme ça. Pour l'instant, il n'existe qu'une localisation "English".
- Tu ajoute la localisation French
- xCode doit alors de créer une copie des resources English vers French.
- Tu traduits les ressources English en anglais.


----------

